# black-eyed peas still hard



## Mooselover

been in the crockpot for almost 24 hr on low. they're harder than i'd like so i'll leave'm in for another 24 if necessary :viking: soaked'm overnight....followed the all the 'bean-rules', etc. will cooking for another 24 soften them? this is the second time i've done this....i'm getting a little :Bawling: :fussin:with the black-eyed peas!!!!!


----------



## vicker

Maybe your pot isn't getting hot enough. Try it on high for a couple 3 hours. 
Are you at high elevation?


----------



## lathermaker

Either you crockpot isn't working properly or your black-eyed peas are very old. They shouldn't be taking any where close to that long to cook. In fact, I wouldn't eat 'em if they've been cooking that long...the temp evidently isn't hot enough....sounds like a good way to get food poisoning....


----------



## InvalidID

I dunno why but I came in here thinking of the group Black Eyed Peas... I was thinking hard? They were never hard to begin with... Opps.


----------



## vicker

Yes, I cook mine on the stove, and without soaking they take only slightly over an hour.


----------



## Mooselover

moose-thanx for everyone's input. it could be that i was cooking old beans on too low heat. i ended up cooking them for another 24 on low and they softened up.....AND tasted fantastic!!! lathermaker, many many moose-thanks for the heads-up about food poisoning. i hadn't thought about that. won't be cooking old beans on low heat in a crockpot again. dodged the 'food poisoning-bullet' this time!!


----------

